# May-Thurner Syndrome



## djh803 (Mar 5, 2012)

Please help with an ICD-9 for this Dx.  Thanks!


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 5, 2012)

I have coded 453.51 due to the fact that it causes deep venous thrombosis in the femoral iliac vessels.


----------



## jkw6 (Mar 5, 2012)

*May-Thurner Syndrome ICD 9*

459.2.  It's a vein compression.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 5, 2012)

oh yes I like that better 453.51 is more of a symptom caused by 459.2


----------

